

Dutch counterfeiting ring's £30m swindle behind decision to replace £1 coin  - 001sky
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/dutch-counterfeiting-rings-30m-swindle-behind-decision-to-replace-1-coin-9210251.html

======
iSloth
It would be great to see more detail on how they actually got caught after
going undetected for so long.

